# Denver cycling?



## Crack Monkey (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi,

I'll be visiting Denver in mid-April for a few days on business (near Convention Center).

Hoping to get in some cycling, probably will bring my cyclocross bike.

Form downtown, what are my best bets? It looks like I can get out to Golden without too much fuss, then head to the northwest? That should get me 60-80 miles, 6000+ ft climbing?

Or, is that a terrible idea, and I should bite the bullet and rent a car and start elsewhere? I really don't want a car for the whole trip, but I'm not averse to getting once for a day or two.

Also, how is the Platt River Trail - can I use it to get south to Deer Creek loop?


----------



## frntrngcactus (Jan 21, 2010)

If you are looking for longer rides I would start from downtown, no need to rent a car. I think 26th ave or 29th ave will take you straight out to Golden without a lot of navigating. Platter River Trail is a highway downtown but once you get out of downtown it is not that bad. It is Platte River to Mary Carter Greenway again navigating is not that bad. Once you get to Deer Creek look up Highgrade Rd it is a longer climber and steeper than Deer Creek Canyon. Highgrade is a left off of Deer Creek Canyon but I cant remember the name of the street. Sorry for lack of street name, but you can do a big loop from Deer Creek Canyon to Morrison and thru Red Rocks up to Golden and Lookout Mountain back to downtown and I think that would be your mileage and climbing that your are looking for. Sorry for lack of details but a quick search on Strava wouldfind you the route.


----------



## Crack Monkey (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks, glad to hear I'm not totally insane leaving from downtown.

I guess the next question... am I missing out on a truly epic ride just outside town by doing this? It seems like the two areas I'm looking at NW of Golden, and Deer Creek Canyon) are pretty scenic with good climbs (by DC standards anyway). But, I could certainly be convinced there are better options.


----------



## twinkles (Apr 23, 2007)

You can take your bike on light rail, which has a line running out west to Golden, or south down Santa Fe Street to C470, which can drop you out near Chatfield Resevior, which is just down the road from Deer Creek. 

Lookout Mountain is a much more alpine type of climb than Deer Creek, so I would take the light rail out to Golden and go from there. 

Save your energy for climbing by taking the light rail out, and if you have the energy left, ride your bike back downtown.


----------



## Crack Monkey (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks! Great tip.


----------



## mudge (May 15, 2010)

A lot of what you decide to do will depend on how much time you have, and how much it matters to you that you go climbing vs just riding. For example, from downtown you'll spend 2 hrs (or more) round trip just to get to the bottom of Lookout Mtn, and even more if you head south to Deer Creek. OTOH, if you just want to get in some time in the saddle, you can head out in almost any direction on a bike path that'll allow for a good 3-4 hour ride with almost no time on roads.


----------



## frntrngcactus (Jan 21, 2010)

You are not missing anything epic because of the time of year, all of the high mountain climbs will be covered in snow. Heck, Denver might be covered in snow. It sounds like you want miles so leaving from downtown will give you those miles. Riding your bike through Red Rocks is epic, in my opinion. Deer Creek Canyon and Lookout Mountain are also classic Colorado rides. If you take Highgrade road off of Deer Creek Canyon that is epic as well. There is an old school that is stocked with coolers full of water and Gatorade and sometimes fresh cookies, that is about as Colorado epic as you can get. If you have the time take the leave from downtown.


----------



## indianhillsted (Apr 28, 2002)

frntrngcactus said:


> There is an old school that is stocked with coolers full of water and Gatorade and sometimes fresh cookies


I'm not 100% sure of this, but my guess this is not going on in April.

Another loop option, head south of downtown to Platte/Mary Carter, head west to Wadsworth or Kipling, head up Deer Creek (don't turn on High Grade) turn right on S Turkey Creek (at the fire station), go all the way to 285 and cross over to Parmalee Gulch Rd, take Parmalee all the way to the town of Kittredge, turn right (left if you need to grab lunch) and head all the way back to Morrison where you can then take the Bear Creek path all the way back to Mary Carter. 

Even if the weather cooperates, there will probably be a ton of sand/salt still on the road so watch those corners!


----------



## frntrngcactus (Jan 21, 2010)

It is not a 100% certain but I have been up there in December, March, and April and have always had Gatorade and water to refill. If the weather is nice I think they put the coolers out.


----------



## indianhillsted (Apr 28, 2002)

frntrngcactus said:


> It is not a 100% certain but I have been up there in December, March, and April and have always had Gatorade and water to refill. If the weather is nice I think they put the coolers out.


Good to know. Thanks!


----------

